# A pondering



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

It had occurred to me a moment ago that, though I myself have never seen more than say 3oz per 3ft plant indoor when I grow, I have heard wild claims of much more than that off similar sized plants. I don't mean to turn this I to a pissing contest, but what is the most final product you have ever grown off of an indoor plant around 3ft tall? I need something to aim for in future optimizing projects. Any information from personal experiance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

80 - 90 grams at 3' is stellar in my book

jm2c :48:


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

Really? Man I was hoping to hear 4oz +. Nobody has grown a super awesome 3 footer? Just one huge kola or something.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ive had 4 and 1/4 ounces off a 4 footer once. 3 ounces is a decent haul, if ya have 6 of them an 18 ounce harvest is pretty decent.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok 4 1/4 oz off a 4' plant. Now we are talking. I knew it wasn't unreasonable to see 4oz off a mid sized plant. The way I figure it my next grow I'm shooting for 4 oz per 3' plant. A hefty task but I belive it can be accomplished.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh I had forgot to mention that the 2.5-3 oz per plant that I usually harvest was (8 plants) under only 400w. Do you think flowering under 1000W could break 4oz per plant?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> Oh I had forgot to mention that the 2.5-3 oz per plant that I usually harvest was (8 plants) under only 400w. Do you think flowering under 1000W could break 4oz per plant?



So, you are saying that you are harvesting approx 1-1/2 grams per watt?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

Using 5 gallon buckets (FFOF amended w/perlite and some GW) under freshy 1kw hps will yield `4-`5 ounces off of a 3foot plant (Sweetseeds). I smoke for 8 months on my last harvest and keep the most lush strong clones until I'm ready for the next batch.

Got six new rooted cuttings veggin nicely right now as well as a few germing Mataro Blue seeds.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Aug 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So, you are saying that you are harvesting approx 1-1/2 grams per watt?


Is that what it comes out to? Yeah I guess that is what I am saying. My GDP mom gives me great clones. It was hell finding her.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh the other thing I have noticed with my set up that flys in the face of conventional wisdom. Is it makes almost no difference from grow to grow, I get the same 2 1/2 oz per plant wether its 5 or 12 plants crammed under the 400w light. 12 is pushing it thought it makes the day to day quite difficult so I usually do 8. I've gotten a consistent yield off te last 4 grows in this system.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> Oh the other thing I have noticed with my set up that flys in the face of conventional wisdom. Is it makes almost no difference from grow to grow, I get the same 2 1/2 oz per plant wether its 5 or 12 plants crammed under the 400w light. 12 is pushing it thought it makes the day to day quite difficult so I usually do 8. I've gotten a consistent yield off te last 4 grows in this system.



So if you had 12 plants in there you would be harvesting 30-36 ounces from a single 400W light?  That would be about 2-1/2 grams per watt.  I am quite sceptical of this.....


----------



## Bukshot911 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well Yeah it's been working for me. I've never seen 2lbs but I have come up  pretty close. My plants usually have very developed side branching. I just use flora nova general nutes and a bloom booster and feed 5 times a day. I also use bushmaster (for height control)  and dark energy, super nova and super charger. It's nice to not use so much power but I'm considering moveing up to 1000w and really pushing it. It's just been so hot here my electric bill has been through the roof trying to keep the house cool.
Oh btw sorry 2 1/2 oz is an average not the exact amount per plant. Some are less some are more but I at least get 2oz everytime. Sorry for the lack of qualifying the info. I'm usually ripped when I am on the forum.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 2, 2012)

Dude you can't come on here and make claims like this without some pictures. :doh: We need to see the weed :hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 5, 2012)

1k will help imo. I usually get 1.5-2 lbs off 6 plants in a 5x5, 1k, caged topped and tweaked...ebb/flo. Usually around 3ft high, average 4-5oz per plant.  I been thinking I should be getting more.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2012)

This is not my work...but Heath Robinson. He is an amazing grower. He uses a rdwc and bare verticle bulbs. The plant yielded 76 ozs


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

76 zones from one plant???  That's incredible! What strain is that? Some kinda afghani? Im about to take cuts from my G13... im hoping for some super fat buds!  I don't think i'll be gettin 76oz though lol.


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2012)

Heath has developed his own strains. I believe this is V3. He also developed blackrose and chiesel. In the pix I posted, he grew 2 plants with 3 bare verticle 600w HPS lights. the 2nd plant got he 54 ozs.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2012)

I can tell he knows his stuff! That cola pic is insane!

P.S. is this the same umbra at the zon?  This is A.M.


----------



## umbra (Sep 10, 2012)

yes it is, hey AM


----------

